# RZR - Razor Risk Technologies



## System (11 August 2010)

Razor Risk Technologies Limited (RZR), formerly IT&e Limited (ITE), is a provider of risk management technology and consulting solutions to financial institutions worldwide.

http://www.razor-risk.com


----------

